# Hey Quantum people



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Just saying Hello. I had an 83 QSW/TD in late 90's I loved that car. It was purchased in W. Germany and drove all over Europe before being shipped back to states, I was second owner, I should not have given it to that family in need but I did. 
Been looking around for the right situation to obtain a QSW and just found one in a barn. Yes in a barn I am going back to start prepping it for its first drive in 2 years today. Ill post more with pictures soon.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome! you will find that this is a pretty slow forum, but pics bring comments out of the lurkers!  

look forward to seeing your new aquisition


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*lurkers...*

I have been a lurker for some time now...stealthily skulking and silently waiting... 
:laugh: 
I really enjoyed your thread tinworm, are you still driving that wagon you worked so hard on ? 
I anticipate my next day at the barn, where my 86 is, will get it running and driving. IF, the mice havent chewed and screwed something I havent found yet. I am quite sad about the mice. The PO shoulda been proactive about antimouse interventions. So far any interior damage I have is confined to the glovebox which was holding the stereo head unit :banghead: which is a total loss. The mouse raised a family in that glovebox and I do applaud her taste in accomodations. I will be pulling all seats out of syncro to shampoo the carpets and seats as well. I am also expecting to pull the dash to get to the heater/AC vents, I hope not, but I expect I will have to. 
Now as to why this rodent didnt chew holes in the interior I am mistified but thankfull. The choice of nesting material was yellow fiberglass insulation from barn walls, admixed with natural green s****num moss, it was quite stylish, this rodent had fine taste all around. Very little of the close by, and easy to use Quantum insulation. 
No photos because the barn has no power and all I have is my phone camera. Too dark in barn and I would need to run about 400 feet of extension cord to get any juice out there. 
This car is missing the crossbars to the rack, the 
covers the cargo area visually is missing too, and the exhaust is a straight 2 1/4 pipe all the way back to a small muffler in rear. Very interested to hear what this baby sounds like. I like the sound of these 5 cyl. motors:thumbup: 
So my next trip out there is most likely Monday. 
OH, this car has no sunroof, manual windows and mirrors, cloth interior. Can someone give me a rundown on the trim packages/models? I may find out with vin# from Bently but I have not looked yet. TY Quantum pilots.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Yeah I like the sound of the 5 cyl too. Sporty but not loud. Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I am still working on getting the Sycro out of that barn. Car is 90 miles round trip from me so I have only been down a few times. Yesterday I got as far as determining its getting fuel...but no spark. juice into coil but no juice outa coil. Next phaze will be showing up with new coil new Battery.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*It lives!*

New interstate battery, used coil from yard, finally found the right valve timing and sparkplug lead order.
Runs ok but it is clear the plugs wires cap rotor need raplaced. Possible remove 10 gal of old fuel as well.
Ran it up to temp and looked for drips and bubbles and so forth. Verified elec. fan works and diff locks dont.
Clutch was stuck when I first started on car but came free when it warmed up clutch works very nice.


----------



## Rah253 (Nov 20, 2004)

Good job, hopes it goes smoothly for the rest :thumbup:


----------

